# Symphobia 4: Pandora Core - OUT NOW!



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Mar 26, 2020)

Get all of *Symphobia 4: Pandora*’s unique, time-saving technology for an essential selection of instruments in one, cinematic mic set. From *€199 / $219.*

_*-* All of Pandora’s unique, time-saving technology

*-* Essential instruments in 1 mic set

*-* Effortlessly sync risers, rolls & crescendos to your sequence with Adaptive Sync

*-* Generate thrilling scores with powerful, fully customizable sound design tools

*-* Over 17 GB of orchestral ensemble recordings covering strings, brass, woodwinds & percussion_


https://projectsam.com/libraries/symphobia-4-pandora-core/


Please find more information about _Symphobia 4: Pandora Core_ and all of its features and content in the videos below. 

Meanwhile, we will stay active in this thread hoping to answer some of your questions. Thank you!


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 26, 2020)

Is there an upgrade path from core to the full version?


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 26, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Is there an upgrade path from core to the full version?


That’s what I was going to ask.


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 27, 2020)

And is it free for the owners of the full version ? (for laptop use for example ..) . thanks.
i' m totally fascinated by the time sync features. Using it all the time.
And was very surprised by the power of the drums. Really great !


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 27, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> That’s what I was going to ask.


Same here... I'd like to be able to use a slimmed down version on my laptop and the full on my desktop...

Would also be awfully nice if they took care of the people that jumped in from the start by not charging an upgrade, essentially like AI did by providing the Nucleus lite _Performance_ patches as a free upgrade to full license owners...


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Mar 27, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Is there an upgrade path from core to the full version?



Yes there is! The full amount that you paid for Pandora Core (ex VAT) counts as a discount towards the full version of Pandora (ex VAT). You can read more on this on our support page.



zimm83 said:


> And is it free for the owners of the full version ? (for laptop use for example ..) . thanks.
> i' m totally fascinated by the time sync features. Using it all the time.
> And was very surprised by the power of the drums. Really great !



Zimm83 thanks for your kind words. If you own Symphobia 4: Pandora and want to acquire Core you can do so with a Pandora Extended License (see Licenses FAQ here).

Since its 1.0.5 launch in November S4Pandora has had two major feature and performance updates, and as you are used from us, we are just getting started, stay tuned!


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 27, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Yes there is! The full amount that you paid for Pandora Core (ex VAT) counts as a discount towards the full version of Pandora (ex VAT). You can read more on this on our support page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank you sooooo much. Didn't know that. Very interesting. 
That is really great. Thanks.
Yes i want to use the 2 versions since 74 go and 8 Go are not....the same !!!
Pandora is veryvery good. S1 is the basic, S2 has fantastic legatos, S3 ....soooo much stuff in it.....discovering new sounds every time i return to it .
And S4 is so massive. The sync features with Brass and drums rolling !!! TOP !
But i absolutely LOVE the DOWNBEAT function !
Has been very very time saving for me. Thanks again.

Next for me : swing 1 ??? Yes !!!!


----------



## Wolf68 (Mar 27, 2020)

looks like a reasonable light version! good price!


----------



## x-dfo (Mar 31, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Is there an upgrade path from core to the full version?


_It is possible to upgrade your Pandora Core license to the full version of Pandora. *The full amount that you paid for Pandora Core (ex VAT) counts as a discount towards the full version of Pandora (ex VAT). *This includes Core orders purchased through third party retailers (invoice required). ProjectSAM will take back your Core license and provide you with a new license for the full version of Pandora, including a new serial number. Please contact us using the form below for more information. Please contact us for more information. _

So save now, pay later


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all!

We hope you're all holding up out there!

Just wanted to give you a heads up that the introductory discount for S_ymphobia 4: Pandora Core_ has been extended until April 30th! This means you have a bit more time to get all the time-saving technology of Pandora for as low as *€199 / $219*! 

We also did an in-depth library overview video for _Pandora Core_: Watch Maarten of ProjectSAM as he takes you through the library's numerous presets and features, as well as its differences with the full version in the video below!

As always, we will stay active in this thread hoping to answer some of your questions if you have any!


----------



## Ric4001 (Apr 19, 2020)

I don't have any of the other Symphobia series, but I do have Orchestral Essentials. If I don't have the Symphobias, is it still useful to have Pandora or Pandora Core, or would it sound out of place to switch to Pandora in the middle of a musical line from another library? Does it match well with any particular other library?


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 21, 2020)

I picked up Pandora Core and I'm really loving it so far. Just having cymbal rolls timed to the downbeat is really an awesome, time-saving feature.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Apr 22, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I picked up Pandora Core and I'm really loving it so far. Just having cymbal rolls timed to the downbeat is really an awesome, time-saving feature.



Hey David, thank you for your purchase! Glad to hear you like Pandora Core and its time-saving features. Enjoy!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 22, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Just wanted to give you a heads up that the introductory discount for S_ymphobia 4: Pandora Core_ has been extended until April 30th! This means you have a bit more time to get all the time-saving technology of Pandora for as low as *€199 / $219*!


I can’t seem to find it, but what is the non-intro price?


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 22, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> I can’t seem to find it, but what is the non-intro price?


It's towards the top of the description section. €249/$269.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Apr 24, 2020)

Ric4001 said:


> I don't have any of the other Symphobia series, but I do have Orchestral Essentials. If I don't have the Symphobias, is it still useful to have Pandora or Pandora Core, or would it sound out of place to switch to Pandora in the middle of a musical line from another library? Does it match well with any particular other library?



Hey Ric!

Interesting question. We did a video on how to add power & finesse using S4Pandora (Full version) in a score that was composed with Symphobia 1, 2 and 3.

Orchestral Essentials contains a selected collection of Symphobia instruments, so I think the video demonstrates it is very much possible!

But of course, I'm curious as to what other people have to say about this topic, seen the amount of knowledge available here on this forum.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 24, 2020)

I just want to give a shout out to Project SAM for always releasing really solid products. Props to you guys. And also for adding free content to updates, and being a great customer-focussed company.


----------



## Bark (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm tempted, but I wish the price quoted was real. It doesn't include VAT. So if you buy in Europe it isn't €199 at all - it's €238. I wish companies would make it clear in their promotion that any taxes are on top of the price shown. In Europe it's not actually legal to advertise goods without quoting tax inclusive. I know it must be a pain selling your goods around the world and differential rates, but I hate getting to the checkout and finding the price has just gone up. This isn't getting at Project Sam, lots of vendors do this, but it's a cheap trick to make things look cheaper than they are.
Rant over.


----------



## Chuck Floyd (May 11, 2020)

I picked up Pandora Core the other day and absolutely love it. I’m really wanting to upgrade to Pandora, but don’t see a way to do it on my Project Sam account page. I’ve sent a couple of emails to ProjectSam support, but have not heard back from them. I’m getting ready to start a big project and would like to upgrade to Pandora before I start it. If anyone could tell me how I can go about getting the upgrade it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheKRock (May 11, 2020)

Chuck Floyd said:


> I picked up Pandora Core the other day and absolutely love it. I’m really wanting to upgrade to Pandora, but don’t see a way to do it on my Project Sam account page. I’ve sent a couple of emails to ProjectSam support, but have not heard back from them. I’m getting ready to start a big project and would like to upgrade to Pandora before I start it. If anyone could tell me how I can go about getting the upgrade it would be greatly appreciated.


They'll get back to you with a code to purchase Pandora most likely people were gone for the weekend


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 11, 2020)

yep - I emailed the support at 6pm and get the upgrade-coupon next morning 7am.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (May 11, 2020)

Chuck Floyd said:


> I picked up Pandora Core the other day and absolutely love it. I’m really wanting to upgrade to Pandora, but don’t see a way to do it on my Project Sam account page. I’ve sent a couple of emails to ProjectSam support, but have not heard back from them. I’m getting ready to start a big project and would like to upgrade to Pandora before I start it. If anyone could tell me how I can go about getting the upgrade it would be greatly appreciated.



Hey Chuck! Glad to hear you like Symphobia 4: Pandora Core!

Sometimes, for some reason, some support tickets or our replies to these tickets are not coming through. We're sorry for the inconvenience.

I've just sent our previous reply to you again, please let us know if it came through this time.


----------



## Chuck Floyd (May 11, 2020)

Thanks Wytse for all your help. Got the upgrade coupon and got everything down loaded and installed. I had some problems with native access and had to use the alternative method. That worked with no problem. Thanks again for all
your help.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 12, 2020)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM oh, just saw that my core-version is still active after the upgrade in native access and kontakt. how can I get rid of core? allready deleted the content-folder.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (May 12, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM oh, just saw that my core-version is still active after the upgrade in native access and kontakt. how can I get rid of core? allready deleted the content-folder.



Hey Sunny! 

I've just sent you a direct message so we can get this resolved.


----------



## Chuck Floyd (May 12, 2020)

I would also like to know how to get rid of the core version.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Dec 5, 2020)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM or any other members.

I have just bought Pandora core which I love. I am however getting some bumps when I change note in the string pulses patch, ie as it changes sample loop, it’s not seamless. Is there anyway to clean this up ? Thanks very much


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 7, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM or any other members.
> 
> I have just bought Pandora core which I love. I am however getting some bumps when I change note in the string pulses patch, ie as it changes sample loop, it’s not seamless. Is there anyway to clean this up ? Thanks very much



Hi there, I've just sent you a direct message so we can this issue resolved.

Once we figured out the issue and a solution, I'll make sure to post that here as well for any users who might experience similar issues.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Feb 4, 2021)

Update for Pandora (dont know if its also for the Core-Version):


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh boy, such a big pricedrop already after not even a year? I payed 416.50€ incl. vat for the full version by upgrading from core after two days (core was 236.80€ incl. vat - makes 653.30€ in total). Never heard of the 499€ drop - and now its 399€ :-(


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 5, 2021)

I can’t figure out the new pricing scheme. The discounts that seem to apply for owning other Symphobia titles don’t seem to match the prices listed.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah - its kind of weird. On their homepage the normal price for the full version is 499€ but 399€ for me with 100€ loyalty discount. Maybe thats what they mean with "FROM" when you are already a customer.

So its 593,81€ now incl. vat for a new customer instead of 712,81€ incl. vat on release. But back then there were also intro prices right? Confusing 😂🙈

Anyways - great library ❤️


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi all,

Thank you for your responses and apologies for any confusion. Please allow me to clear some things up:

- In essence this is indeed a €100 price drop for Symphobia 4: Pandora (Core/Full)
- For Symphobia 4: Pandora Full we listed the new price as 'From €399/$479'. This is the price with maximum loyalty discount + the price drop we just announced.
- Symphobia 4: Pandora Core now comes at one price for all. (No Loyalty Discounts available on top of the new pricing)


----------

